# Api



## احمد عزت20 (9 فبراير 2007)

:13: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا شاركت قبل كده بموضوع 
ASME B.31 Completed Version
لكن للاسف مش قادر احمله كل الملفات على الموقع لأن المساحات كبيرة خالص وحاولت أجزأ الملفات لكن مش عارف لأنها ملفات PDF لكن حملت الملفات اللي حجمها صغير. وان شاء الله هاشوف حل لهذه المشكلة وأرسلكوا باق الـ ASME B.31 كامل.
ودي تاني مشاركة ليا وفيها
*Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities​*API STANDARD 1104
NINETEENTH EDITION, SEPTEMBER 1999​وكمان
Technical Report on Capabilities of API Flanges Under
 Combinations of Loads
API 6AF
SEcond Edition, September 1, 1995
(Formerly Bulletin 6AF)​وكمان​*Recommended Practice for Care
and Use of Casing and Tubing​*API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 5C1
EIGHTEENTH EDITION, MAY 1999​وكمان​Welding Connections to Pipe
 
API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 5C6
FIRST  EDITION, DECEBER 1996​
وكمان​Cathodic Protection of Underground Petroleum Storage Tanks and Piping Systems

API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 1632
THIRD  EDITION, MAY 1996​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع
ولكن أنا بحاجه الى Api Rp 14e للضروره القصوى
وشكرا


----------



## احمد عزت20 (1 مارس 2007)

ان شاء الله هابعتلك المواصفة api rp 14e 
واي خدمة يا مهندس


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخى المهندس أحمد على الرد
وفى انتظار المواصفه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 يناير 2008)

السيد احمد عزت المحترم
تحية طيبة
اني مهندس سدير مهندس خزانات اذا امكنك من ايجاد api sd2015 وapi rp 2016 المستخدمة في تنظيف الخزانات مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## الهام (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي احمد


----------



## Slim7 (19 يناير 2008)

Thank you very much. please 
I WANT API 421


----------



## fadlm80 (24 يناير 2008)

*API RP 14E هذا هو ال api المطلوب*

رد على سؤال المهندس eng_s_elbehery 

هذا هو ال api المطلوب وأى خدمه

http://rapidshare.com/files/86269214/API_RP_14E.PDF.html


----------



## جدار النار (12 فبراير 2008)

أنا أبحث عن Api 2000

أخواني هل يوجد لديكم هذا الكود

شكرا


----------



## سامي نادر (17 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا و الف شكر لكل من ساعدنا من قريب او من بعيد على اثراء معارفنا و بارك الله فيكم


----------

